

Vatican urges action on climate change - chrisb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-32487874

======
chrisb
Whatever your views on Christianity and the Catholic Church, if the official
position of the Vatican becomes that Christians have a responsibility to
protect the climate, then a huge number of people worldwide should start to
take this more seriously.

Although as the article says: "Whether it will prove persuasive for American
Republican lawmakers - around a third of whom are Catholic - is yet to be
seen."

The actual statement is here:
[http://www.casinapioiv.va/content/accademia/en/events/2014/s...](http://www.casinapioiv.va/content/accademia/en/events/2014/sustainable/statement.html)

Alternative article: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/world/europe/pope-
francis-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/28/world/europe/pope-francis-
steps-up-campaign-on-climate-change-to-conservatives-alarm.html)

~~~
Tomte
People are good disconnecting from what they ought to do, even in the face of
their religious leaders.

Made men in the Mafia don't care about the church's teachings about murder.
The catholics in Northern Ireland didn't, either.

American politicians defend the death penalty against the Pope speaking out
against it (although in this case you can claim that "Render unto Caesar" is a
valid rebuttal).

So don't hold your breath.

